# Relevante kernel-Paramter für 4GB RAM mit 64-Bit

## SilentWarrior

Hi,

habe meinen Rechner um 2GB auf 4GB aufgerüstet, nun erhalte ich bei der udev event Erkennung eine kernel panic, es sei kein Speicher verfügbar und auch keine Prozesse die gekillt werden können um Speicher frei zu machen...

Habe eine Core2Duo CPU und das Board unterstützt remapping im Bios, es werden auch die 4GB angezeigt, also denke ich, dass es von dieser Seite aus stimmen sollte.

Jetzt würde mich interessieren, welche relevanten Einstellungen im Kernel differieren, also welche Optionen müssen wie gesetzt sein ?

Danke für eure Tipps.

----------

## Gladdle

Ich bin leider ein absoluter Anfaenger was Gentoo betrifft, aber soviel ich weiss behandelt ein OS (Zumindest weiss ich das definitif von Windoof) RAM wie RAM, sprich er zaehlt den RAM Deiner Grafikkarte genauso wie den Deines Arbeitsspeichers. Hast Du daher folgendes aktiviert:

```
Processor type and features --->

  High Memory Support --->

    (X) 64GB
```

?

----------

## Max Steel

Bei 64-bit muss dieser Hack soviel ich weiß nicht aktiviert werden, vorausgesetzt er nutzt ein 64-bit Gentoo.

Andererseits muss er es doch anschalten.

----------

## SilentWarrior

Ja genau, bei einem 64Bit System gibt es die Einstellung nicht...

Habe miitlerweile herausgefunden, wenn ich den Kernel normal kompliere (PC-compatible) funktioniert das ganze, nur wenn ich dann auf XEN-Kernel gehe bekomme ich den Fehler...

Aber es muss ja doch wohl gehen, XEN mit 4GB RAM zu verwenden ?!

----------

## obrut<-

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Ich bin leider ein absoluter Anfaenger was Gentoo betrifft, aber soviel ich weiss behandelt ein OS (Zumindest weiss ich das definitif von Windoof) RAM wie RAM, sprich er zaehlt den RAM Deiner Grafikkarte genauso wie den Deines Arbeitsspeichers. Hast Du daher folgendes aktiviert:
> 
> ```
> Processor type and features --->
> 
> ...

 

der grafikram wird nicht als normaler ram gezählt. weder unter linux, noch unter windows! 

in konflikt geraten beide nur, wenn der grafikram über normale speicheradressen angesprochen wird (memory mapped io), da dann ein teil des ram durch den grafikram verdeckt wird. durch remapping kann dieser ram trotzdem genutzt werden.

----------

